# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی برق و مکانیک

## Mohands mm

*سلام بچه ها به نظرتون بازار کار مهندسی برق و مکانیک در ایران چطوره؟توی دانشگاه نسبتا خوب، با توجه به اینکه تعداد افراد در این رشته بسیار زیاده و اشباع شده....*

----------


## vahyd

کشور در حال توسعست و برق و مکانیک دو بازوی اصلی توسعه صنعتن . بازار کار واسه مهندس *باسواد* ​هیچوقت اشباع نیس

----------


## nacli

> کشور در حال توسعست و برق و مکانیک دو بازوی اصلی توسعه صنعتن . بازار کار واسه مهندس *باسواد* ​هیچوقت اشباع نیس


سلام دادا تلگرام داری؟

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط vahyd


کشور در حال توسعست و برق و مکانیک دو بازوی اصلی توسعه صنعتن . بازار کار واسه مهندس باسواد ​هیچوقت اشباع نیس


امیدوارم....*

----------


## ali1st

*عالیه چون هرچقدر هم اشباع بشه جا خالی میشه با صنایع جدید در ضمن برق طبق آمار بیشتره*

----------


## Mohands mm

کسی نظری نداره؟

----------

